# Advice for east coast trip



## shona (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey everyone!
My family and I are from Australia. We did a roadtrip last year from LA thru Utah, Montana etc up to Canada and back down the west coast. Your advice was a great help. We would like to return to your great country and do a trip along the east coast. I know very little about the east coast and would like any advice on an east coast route. We will have about a month of travelling in an RV. We are thinking of either June 09 or Sept 09 to avoid school holidays.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Where do you plan on starting your trip?


----------



## shona (Jun 23, 2008)

RE: Advice for east coast trip

We can start anywhere really. We are going to rent an RV again this time, so it really depends where we rent from but at this point as long as there is a major airport nearby we haven't limited it to any particular starting place. If we have the same problem as last year we will probably have to pick up and drop off the RV at the same spot. The drop off fees were killer last time.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Well in that case, I would start up in Maine in late September.  I would take a side trip over to New Hampshire to check out the fall foliage.  Then I would travel down the I-95 corridor and see all the sights right down to Florida.  Some of the other members that live back East can give you particulars to see along the way.  You should be able to see most of the East Coast in a month.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Shona while in South Carolina stop in to see Patriot Point in Charleston that a must while in traveling in South Carolina. If you need help while there my son is in the Air Force there and be there for 12 years and be more than happy to help u out.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Shona while in South Carolina stop in to see Patriot Point in Charleston that a must while in traveling in South Carolina. If you need help while there my son is in the Air Force there and be there for 12 years and be more than happy to help u out.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Shona while in South Carolina stop in to see Patriot Point in Charleston that a must while in traveling in South Carolina. If you need help while there my son is in the Air Force there and be there for 12 years and be more than happy to help u out.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

I would say make Savannah, Georgia a must stop.  Old town, cobblestone streets, ghost tours, river boats, and lots of good eats!


----------



## vanole (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Shona,

Spent a great deal of time in your country (3 years) with your Air Force even though I was a Navy pilot.  Great place.  DL Rupper asked a key question on where do you intend to start your trek?  Any kids travelling?  Much to see East of the Mississipi or are you going to concentrate your efforts strictly onthe east coast (read Maine to Florida).

V/R
Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Sorry about the 3 post, finger got stuck    :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Shona, Charleston, South Carolina is a must stop too.


----------



## DARLING (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

In Fla, check out St Augustine/Marineland,   In Ga,  Stone Mountain outside of Atlanta.
In NC, Hattaras Seashore   then take 17 South all the way south thru South Carolina Low Country.
In  Western VA,  the Natural Bridge & Blue Ridge Pkwy.    In Pa,  Lancaster area with the Amish & Mennonite,

As I can think of more, I will be back

Darlin


----------



## shona (Jun 25, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Hey guys,
Thanks for all the info so far. Yes we are travelling with 4 kids aged 6 to 12. I'm not sure whether to travel straight along the coast or to travel inland. Maybe start either Maine end, head to Florida along the coast and then travel inland on the way back. Or start Florida and do the reverse. I'll start to google some of the destinations and try to map something out. Also does anyone know of a good website for renting an A class RV?


----------



## JimE (Jun 25, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

I have used Sunshare RV for several years during hurricane response. They are a bit higher on the daily rate but they dont nickel and dime you with per mile fees and per hour fees on the generator etc and they clean it when you return it.  Most of their locations are in Texas but they also have one in Tampa Florida.


----------



## DARLING (Jun 25, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

If you start in Tampa, Go to Busch Gardens & let the kids wear them selves out.
In Western North Carolina,  the Biltmore House in Asheville.

Darlin


----------



## aussie Keith (Jun 27, 2008)

RE: Advice for east coast trip

Hi again Shona,
Not suprised that you are going back after the success of your last trip. Some of the highlights of our tour of the country included Savannah, Georgia and Charleston, SC. Both great places to visit and should not be left out when you are on "that side". Knowing that you are happy to cover long distances, try and get up to Naiagara Falls - breathtaking. Fresh lobster at Bar Harbor, Maine overlooking the Atlantic is a memory you will keep forever. If you are up there late enough you will catch Fall and the wonderful colours. But, be wary of the weather that could go with it. We had snow in October going through Buffalo NY. Vermont and upstate NY are very pretty, especially at that time of year. You could park outside NY city and travel in. There is a KOA about 50miles from Manhattan from memory and on the train line.
Also, the drive through Kentucky to Smokey Mountains in east Tennesse is a delight and who could leave out a visit to Dollywood when you get there!
Good luck with it all and let us know if you need any other advice.


----------



## shona (Jun 28, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Great to hear from you again! If we travelled for a month, do you think that would be enough to cover a round trip like that? We would like to slow down a bit more this time and take some time in the really worthwhile places. The other choice I guess, is to find  a rental company that will let us pick up in one area and drop off in another and then avoid the round trip. Any plans for you guys going back?
Shona


----------



## Pillaz (Jun 30, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Wow there are so many things to do and places to go on the East Coast. Are you going to tow a vehicle? If you tow a vehicle you can stay just outside many major attractions and drive in. If not. I would suggest Kings Domion in Virginia. It is an amusment part with tons of rides for the kids and they have an RV park adjacent to the park with a free shuttle to the park. Its just of of rte95 and easy to get to.  Deleware seashor park is right on the beach in Rehoth Beach delaware. In either case you won't need a satalite vehicle. I have heard good things about Bucsh Grardens but have been unable to find a campground or MH park with a shuttle or close enoght. We have kids and a MH and don't tow another vehicle. 
There are many great places to see up and down the Chesapeake bay as well.


----------



## aussie Keith (Jun 30, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

I'm sure you would have a comfortable trip from NY to Savannah,GA via Niagara Falls and see the sights inbetween (about 1200 miles) as long as you had a one way rental. Cruise America will do it but do not quote the price on the net. But, you could do a circular trip from a pick up in New York and visit the likes of Niagara, Maine & Vermont, NY, Washington DC, Atlantic City, Boston etc. You'd love it and could fly into NY via LA for not too much extra on the cost of the tickets. Keep in mind that the cost of RV Parks in June and early September are high in the north east and also very busy in the popular spots. You would be advised to plan the trip and book ahead where possible. Good luck and happy travels.


----------



## vanole (Jul 1, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Shona,

Lots of good advice here.  Much to see.  I got to thinking about Pillaz's post and every now and then my brain kicks in to high gear.  If you do Kings Dominion as he suggest you could squeeze in Busch Gardens in Virginia as a day trip.  Kings Dominion has and RV park.  Do Busch Gardens or maybe Colonial Willamsburg and then head up to Kings Dominion.  Would free up some time in Fla.  While in Fla I might suggest that you visit Ichetucknee State Park and tube the river.  It is (water) crystal clear about a seven mile float.  Water is a constant 72 degrees.  I took my nephews there many years ago after I wined and dined them at Disney and to this day they still talk about the river.  They all have kids now and just did he float again when they drove down from Massachussets.

Darling mentioned the Biltmore Estate in Asheville North Carolina.  Very nice but if you make the trip to New England you could hit many of the mansions in Newport RI.  Or if you are into seeing things like this "Castle in the Clouds" may be and option and it is located in New hampshire.

Couple of folks mentioned both Charleston South Carolina and Savannah Georgia.  Both awesome however Savannah would be the easier one to hop off the interstate to visit.

In Massachusetts if you are into our history here in the US you might want to take in the Freedom Trail in Boston.

Definitely shop around on the airline tickets.  Look at the major hubs Chicago, Atlanta, New York, Boston, DC.  An example I just flew my daughter to Miami Fla.  Priced tickets out of Norfolk Virginia and prices were outrageous.  I saved 512 dollars by driving 3.5 hours to Raleigh Durham North Carolina and sending her from there non stop to boot.  Used one tank of gas in a Toyota Camry.

Very Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## shona (Jul 1, 2008)

RE: Advice for east coast trip

Thanks for all the info. I'll have to spend some time looking up alot of these places. I'm not good with the east coast at all.  It sounds great though. No we are not towing anything. Too expensive to rent an RV and a car. I'm still looking for a good rental site that has a choice of RV's if possible.  We got an RV with bunk beds last year which worked great with the 4 kids. Not sure whether we will do the round trip  this trip or try to drop off. Last year when we travelled ( we drove from LA, Las Vegas, up to Canada through Yellowstone, down the west coast via Oregon, San Francisco,  Yosemite and back to LA), The cost to drop off in Washington was huge! We decided to drive back instead. What are your gas prices at now? I think we payed $3.79/ gallon. In Australia at the moment we are at $1.70 per litre or about $6.80/ gallon. YIKES. Thanks again.


----------



## Liz (Jul 6, 2008)

RE: Advice for east coast trip

Hi Shona,
 My husband and i are flying to the U.S. at the end of Sept '08 for a month to do almost the same road trip as you did. I would love to get any advise you can give me about who you hired your r.v. from and the availability of places to stay in. Obviously it went well due to the fact your going back to do the East coast. WE will be flying in from Australia to L.A. and are trying to plan our trip from there incorporating as you did, L.A. Vegas,Grand Canyon etc. Do you have to stay in caravan(RV,trailer) parks or can you pull over in other places like you can in Oz. Any info & handy hints would be so appreciated. By the way I'm from Perth


----------



## shona (Jul 7, 2008)

RE: Advice for east coast trip

Hi Liz,
Gots lots of info for you. Do you have an email address that you want me to send to or would you rather do it on here? We are from Melbourne. Let me know. Happy to do it either way. We also got help from a couple from Sydney that were travelling. They helped us immensely. He answered on here under the name aussie keith.  Let me know which way you would like the info. 
Shona


----------



## Liz (Jul 8, 2008)

RE: Advice for west coast trip

Hi Shona,
My email address is richill@iinet.net.au Don't care either way how you contact me, I'm just wrapped to hear from you. Any info you have will be so helpful. At the moment don't even know where to start. 
Regards Liz


----------



## CampingFam (Jul 8, 2008)

RE: Advice for east coast trip

Even though you're not native to America, I'd recommend that you don't miss Washington, DC.  The White House, Washington Monument, and other sites are wonderful to see for anyone, American or not.  You could also visit the Smithsonian Museums which house many great items, including the Hope Diamond and Fonzie's Jacket from Happy Days  :laugh:


----------



## shona (Jul 9, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Thanks again for the info. Can anyone tell me what your gas and diesel are now at? Just to give us an idea what it will cost compared to last year when it was about $3.79 per gallon? Still struggling to find another RV rental site if anyone has any tips.
Thanks everyone.
Shona


----------



## vanole (Jul 9, 2008)

RE: Advice for east coast trip

Here in Va Beach, Virginia gas is running $ 3.82 at (SAMS/BJ'S and COSTCO stores that require membership) and $3.95 at about all other stations.   Diesel is running ULSD/LSD$4.65 a gallon at the local Quarles and $4.75 or above at all other local stations.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## Pillaz (Jul 9, 2008)

RE: Advice for east coast trip

Here in New York Gas is running about $4.16/gal Deisel is about $4.65.  Washington DC is definateley worth a trip to see. My kids love the Air and Space museum.  There are many fine places to stay just south of DC on I95 and you can take the train into the captial. I would not drive into DC if I can help it. You can find most state parks and KOA campgrounds on Reserve America.com. If you decide to come to NY Niagra Falls is worth a visit Although it is about a 7 hour drive from NYC. Delaware State Parks are on the Web But you have to call them to make a reservation.  
   Most Walmarts and Flying J truck stops will let you stay in there parking lots  over night for free.  New York City had tons to see however driving a MH through it would not be fun.  Check reseve america for a campground close to a train station and take a train into the City. Upon further thought. Since you will probably be flying into a major hub, such as JFK airport. Visit New York City for a couple of days and then rent the Rv and see the country.


----------



## vanole (Jul 9, 2008)

Re: Advice for east coast trip

Shona just got my daily e-mail from Quarles and Diesel here in Va Beach today is down 6 cents to 4.59.  Please ignore my previous diesel price.

V/R
Jeff


----------

